# CD bootable linux



## Langellier (14 Mai 2004)

Bonjour
Je suis un grand débutant en linux. Pour l'instant je me suis limité à installer sur une partition de mon Imac yellow Dog qui fonctionne très bien. Ceci m'a permis de tester mon site perso sous konqueror et de voir comment ça se présente, Linux.

Dans le commerce on trouve régulièrement dans les kiosques des CD-ROM bootables (Knoppix par exemple) mais pour PC uniquement. Je l'ai testé çà marche très bien.Et de plus il semble qu'on puisse enregistrer des documents sur le dd ...du PC ! 

Ma question se devine : Existe-t-il l'équivalent pour mac ? Je n'en ai pas vu ds les kiosques. C'est pourtant bien commode pour une initiation et cela évite la création de partitions et permettrait de connaître de façon simple Mandrake, Suse etc...


----------



## maousse (20 Mai 2004)

il y a eu une knoppix ppc, mais je ne sais pas si elle est encore mise à jour (pas au rythme de la version x86, en tout cas). Gentoo avait lancé un live cd pour ppc, il y a...un an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, aucune idée de l'état d'avancement (la première version fonctionnait correctement sur mon ibook)


----------



## Langellier (31 Mai 2004)

Merci, je vais chercher knoppix PPC.


----------



## Biroman (2 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu une knoppix ppc, mais je ne sais pas si elle est encore mise à jour (pas au rythme de la version x86, en tout cas). Gentoo avait lancé un live cd pour ppc, il y a...un an
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oui apparement la version knoppix mib ppc fonctionne sur les portables apple...
chez moi, le démarrage semble correcte, mais j'ai un problème d'affichage (ibook G3 900) : traits noirs a l'ecran.
Je ne sais pas comment configurer l'affichage (XFree86 nan ?), quelqu'un s'y connait ?


----------



## Biroman (2 Juin 2004)

Bon et bien en fait je vais me répondre à moi même, au cas où ca servirait à d'autres dans le même cas que moi   

J'ai simplement entré "knoppix xserver=fbdev" au démarrage, et tout fonctionne bien. D'ailleurs j'ecris ce post depuis Konqueror...
 

Par contre, j'ai une autre question; au cas où ca peut m'aider à trouver la solution  :rateau: 
Impossible de changer le mot de passe ! Même dans le terminal en root il me de mande le mot de passe precedent, que je n'ai pas bien evidemment. Pourtant en principe, par défaut, il n'y a pas de mot de passe.  :hein: 

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, merci d'avance, et vive knoppix


----------

